# I Found A Wave Runner Diesel 70 on the Animas



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

You gave something back that wasn't yours. Your karma is your reward. Don't be greedy.


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

That is just what i felt as i did each part. But what is mine is yours is hers is his is mine is theirs?


----------



## kerry edwards (Apr 24, 2009)

There's a very long history of marine salvage law (thousands of years?) which would probably give you rights to the boat.


----------



## drewboater (Jul 19, 2005)

Alexela,

Thanks for your hard work recovering the boat. I can offer you 50% off a kayak school class with us.

The boat was lost by a customer a couple of weeks ago. He had already paid for the boat so it's really his boat, not ours. He was there to pick it up the second it came back today.

The river community has always been very good about returning gear to people when there is legible contact information, so thank you for continuing the good habits.

-Drew Beezley


----------



## Lin3Dawg (Jan 16, 2011)

You did the right thing by retrieving a kayak that you were in a position to get without endangering your self. Notifying the owner is the honorable course of action to take. As far as "Finders Keepers", a simple phrase comes to mind: Treat others as you would have others treat you. Hopefully not but, some day the shoe may be on the other foot. Expecting something in return, in my mind, is an incite of greed. Which is not an admirable quality. Chalk it up to river karma and move on.


----------



## ilanarama (Jun 25, 2010)

You did the right thing, yay you! Maybe down the road someone will rescue you or your gear.


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

I have treated others as i would hope they would treat me if i owned a kayak and lost it and they found it. I know of no more karmacally inclined persons than i. Thank you for the 50% off of a kayak class. Though for a new kayak plus work time to return it (paddleing it to shore to drain/empty it and paddleing it in above recommended water in an undersized raft in possibly deadly water and still bothering to do anything withit but watch it float down river) i would like to at least borrow an inflatable or two person inflatable kayak for a day with a paddle. I cannot afford a kayak class, even at 50% off. A free kayak paddle or free raft trip through town for my girl and our puppies would be cool tho. Even later in the season, near the end of june, or july, so there are not so many tourists to accommodate.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

alexela said:


> A free kayak paddle or free raft trip through town for my girl and our puppies would be cool tho. Even later in the season, near the end of june, or july, so there are not so many tourists to accommodate.


haha


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

ha ha because it would not be? Or is the haha about the fact that i hope for a free trip from corporate masters?


----------



## krashhadley (Mar 13, 2008)

The Upper Animas is a very dangerous river, and you were in no way obligated to retrieve a boat. You chose to, but it sounds like you were expecting something in return which means that you had ulterior motives. as mentioned above karma will play it's part and perhaps another boater will rescue your gear, or you. So take your 50% off the kayak class and be stoked. If you can't afford it then that sucks, but hey, it is what it is. there may be no reward this time. get over it!


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

haha because you want some free shit and aren't going to get anything


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

Well then that is a shitty haha, but i expected nothing less and nothing more. I did indeed choose to retrieve this shitty boat (nor did i have an unenjoyable time doing so). But, my energies were expended. Yes, i could have left it, maybe the very same company would have found it. Fact is, i caught it. My familiarity with rivers and water in general may somehow discount this, but i got it and returned it. I am greedy by any means (being a "civilized, or domesticated human, but would have keeping this be very greedy? Can i not draw a cup of water or stone from the river? What is whose? Anyway, whats you're opinion?


----------



## Flohotter (Jun 22, 2010)

I think you are completely ridiculous to think of getting something from the store in return. You chose to go after the boat, you had no idea it had 4CRS as the contact info when you made this decision..Once you realized this you expected the "corporate master" to hook you up? If it had been my boat that you found, a private, non-corporate weakling, I would have bought you some beer,thanked you, & wished you good well.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Laaaaaaaaaaaame. 

You have to be ~15 years old or so. I can only think your perspective is shaped by your immaturity.


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

I would like nothing more from these people. I gave it back knowing i will recieve nothing at best. YET? I gave it back. I expect nothing will be given back. Should i not hope that a single reciprocity be returned? I hope for none, nor expect none, but reciprocity calls for reciprocity. I hope for, but have never expected, an equal return, for what i have returned that few could and fewer would.


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

Yes, My 22 year old immature mind, is shaped by a "civilized" father who just experienced 2 strokes, and a not so civilized mother, is 15 years old. Regardless of the 157 years of experiance i may have. Judge me foolander


----------



## shonuffkayak (Feb 2, 2011)

alexela said:


> Yes, My 22 year old immature mind, is shaped by a "civilized" father who just experienced 2 strokes, and a not so civilized mother, is 15 years old. Regardless of the 157 years of experiance i may have. Judge me foolander


You did the right thing and the true reward is knowing that. Any thing after that is a bonus but should not be expected my 2¢


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

If you did not want anything in return for returning the boat then why do you bring it up? Soon as you bring something up and ask for something in my mind your good karma that was with you is gone. I know when I do the right thing and help someone out that I dont know I get the reward of feeling good about myself and knowing that if I lose something that cost as much as a boat there is a chance someone might help me out.


----------



## shonuffkayak (Feb 2, 2011)

shonuffkayak said:


> You did the right thing and the true reward is knowing that. Any thing after that is a bonus but should not be expected my 2¢


Ps I just picked the last of the thread to qoute. I have a father that's a waste after a stroke and a worthless mom so in those regards. I feel for ya


----------



## live4h2o (Jun 8, 2011)

Read post #5- it was not the "corp"'s boat when you recovered - so you need to take your issues up with the owner- most boats are purchased at shops and have stickers, etc- especially if demos...but as a boater who has lost gear and had it returned and found gear and returned it, realize it will all workout in the end... and if thanks is not enough for you, then you shouldn't do it again.


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

shonuffkayak said:


> You did the right thing and the true reward is knowing that. Any thing after that is a bonus but should not be expected my 2¢


 I agree, and t'was my less than 2 cents. I attempted to imply my reward is recieved, just hoping to hear what other human people may hope to get from such a Samaritan act. MY deed is done, and i have done "good". Age me, Sex me, Color me, Define me. I gave a hugely expensive piece of material back to the " owner". "River " community is a weak attempt to define human persons that float upon the river. We have floated beyond your dreams. Resign me at all risk.


----------



## shonuffkayak (Feb 2, 2011)

shonuffkayak said:


> Ps I just picked the last of the thread to qoute. I have a father that's a waste after a stroke and a worthless mom so in those regards. I feel for ya


Also this for me brings up a bigger question. I am an out of state private boater with great equipment. If I lose it and its found I would defiantly want to give back to finder if they returned. Question is what's appropriate? Example lost paddle I personally have a Werner stikine what is an appropriate reward outside of Karma? Karmas absolutely the best reward but still.


----------



## shonuffkayak (Feb 2, 2011)

alexela said:


> I agree, and t'was my less than 2 cents. I attempted to imply my reward is recieved, just hoping to hear what other human people may hope to get from such a Samaritan act. MY deed is done, and i have done "good". Age me, Sex me, Color me, Define me. I gave a hugely expensive piece of material back to the " owner". "River " community is a weak attempt to define human persons that float upon the river. We have floated beyond your dreams. Resign me at all risk.


I wasn't attacking you at all bro not at all


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

dEPENDS. I REQUIRE NO THING. I HAVE GIVEN I BACK. I CARE FOR THEM NOT ( MORE THAN I CARE for ANY LIVING OR NON LIVING THING). I would (and have) returned all of "their" material. What defines theirs as opposed to mine? The number was wrong and indecipherable regardless. Yet i found their current number AND called them and told them where to pick up this kayAK. i gave it back and need it noot. 

I KNOW I AM SET BY GIVING IT BACK. I KNoW NOTHING IS OWED> BUT IS ALLOWING THIS ACCEPTABLE TO THE EARTH?


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

alexela said:


> I agree, and t'was my less than 2 cents. I attempted to imply my reward is recieved, just hoping to hear what other human people may hope to get from such a Samaritan act. MY deed is done, and i have done "good". Age me, Sex me, Color me, Define me. I gave a hugely expensive piece of material back to the " owner". "River " community is a weak attempt to define human persons that float upon the river. We have floated beyond your dreams. Resign me at all risk.



Perhaps you got confused & thought this was poetry class?

Say what you mean, mean what you say, then STFU. (flowery huh?)

People have told you already exactly what they would expect, and what most of us get when returning a boat. A "thank you & I'll do the same for you if ever the chance arises"

I've gotten a six pack of beer for most boats I've brought back to owner... I don't drink beer. You got offered a class... you don't want the class. It is what it is.


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

If it was not for drewboater I would think this was a troll.


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm, you do not deserve anything..we have all found gear on the river. When I find someone's gear and return it, I never ask for anything in return. Hopefully, the next time she finds something on the river she will give it back and so on and so forth until maybe the good karma comes full circle. Had you taken the boat, you would have been labelled as an untrustworthy person by anyone I boat with. Even your consideration that you are owed something speaks strongly of your morals and ethics. Give it up and take a modern English class.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

alexela said:


> I KNOW I AM SET BY GIVING IT BACK. I KNoW NOTHING IS OWED> BUT IS ALLOWING THIS ACCEPTABLE TO THE EARTH?


haha


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

alexela said:


> Well then that is a shitty haha....wah, wah, wah....... Anyway, whats you're opinion?


My opinion is that you should not have troubled yourself and you are lame.



alexela said:


> I expect nothing........Should i not hope that a single reciprocity be returned?


 You contradict yourself in every statement trollholio.



alexela said:


> dEPENDS. I REQUIRE NO THING. I HAVE GIVEN I BACK. I CARE FOR THEM NOT


WHY THE HELL ARE YOU SHOUTING? YOU DID SOMETHING GOOD. MOVE ON. YOU ARE OWNED NOT BY YOUR POSSESSIONS AND SHOULD BE OWNED NOT BY YOUR DEEDS. 

THE WOMAN WAS SET DOWN MILES AGO. WHY ARE YOU STILL CARRYING HER?


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

chepora said:


> Give it up and take a modern English class.



Bingo.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Uh, Alexela, you say you don't expect anything for your good deed, YET you clearly expect something. At this point, I'd say your douchebaggery has negated the good river karma you acquired by recovering and returning the kayak.

A coupla years ago I delivered a kayak from Durango to Colorado Springs. I expected nothing. I got nothing... other than the satisfaction that I did something nice for another riverperson (and total stranger). Isn't that enough?


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Why beat around the bush here.

Alexela your a fuckin idiot. The only thing you are providing here is entertainment. 

"Corporate Masters" what the hell? Do you think this is GE, Monsanto, Halliburton? 

Go do some more yoga, eat your blue green algae, smoke a bunch more weed and stop posting here. You look like a fool, fool.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Didn't you know 4crs is a subsidiary of Royal Dutch Shell? It's a little known fact, but this is where the majority of their revenue ACTUALLY comes from!!!


----------



## cuzin (Oct 4, 2007)

Alexela -

A wise man once said: 

It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. 

Learn it. Live it. Shut your pie hole.


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

Yes, i am douche. And a fool. Thanks for letting me know (those of you) that you are better people who think to know how karma works. I open my "mouth" and remove all doubt of being a fool. I will never check a kayak for a corpse again, nor will i work off my ass to get it from the water. I guess my supposed good karma that dissapated because my deed may have been tinged with self interest can't hold up to thoughts, and my good deed now never happened. I am a troll and monster. My english is so old and cryptic as to be un-understandable. I did not realize that so many people on here were so bored and angry(maybe i should have noticed....). Thanks to everbody for your opining, the nice humans in particular. A No good deed goes punished i suppose.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

And now in addition to all the other things... a martyr as well...

I, for one, apologize for all the horrors done unto you by this, the buzzard community.

You come on here asking for someone to agree that you deserve more from what you did (which was cool) but then you say that you ask for nothing, but then you say that something should be paid back, but then you say that you don't want payback, but then you say.... blah blah blah. 

You did a decent thing, but nothing that most of us haven't done before. Not quite sure what the reason is for how you present yourself, but trying to be flowery just makes you look rather silly.

Nobody here is responding to you in a way that you're not asking for, whether you realize it or not.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

alexela said:


> ... "River " community is a weak attempt to define human persons that float upon the river. We have floated beyond your dreams. Resign me at all risk.


Is English a 2nd language for you? If so, that's cool. Maybe it would help if you tried simplifying for a while until you get the hang of it.


----------



## extremekevin (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you in any way related to withdrawn1, or yakgirl? Just wondering? Cause your nonsense has some familiarity to it. Good entertainment though .


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

Yes, please hate me. I wanted opinions; the boat was already paid for by the man who lost it and i returned it. Now i don't want opinions because they are mostly about me and not this boat. I am a dying alcoholic hippie, and i congratulate all who were entertained by these characters presented upon a luminescent rectangle. So please, talk shit and shit and talk shit. I am asking for it.


----------



## extremekevin (Jul 20, 2008)

alexela said:


> Yes, please hate me. I wanted opinions; the boat was already paid for by the man who lost it and i returned it. Now i don't want opinions because they are mostly about me and not this boat. I am a dying alcoholic hippie, and i congratulate all who were entertained by these characters presented upon a luminescent rectangle. So please, talk shit and shit and talk shit. I am asking for it.


Yup, must be related to yakgirl......


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

alexela said:


> i congratulate all who were entertained by these characters presented upon a luminescent rectangle.



OOH, OOH, I know the answer... it's a computer screen right??? What do I win???

People gave you honest opinions & didn't hassle you until you kept saying the same thing over & over again. At that point, YES, you're asking for it.


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

I thought the norm was a couple of beers and seeing someone happy to get their boat back... maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

Just a thought here. I really wonder how much 4CRS charged that person for the used boat he lost?? And by returning the boat, 4CRS is only willing to take more of your money?? Hell, if you returned my boat, I'd buy your lunch, pay your gas, and send you off with a few travelers at the very least. 4CRS could give a crap less about the boat. As said "Its not there boat anymore" And they got their $$$ from the poor sucker that took it in butt by using their services. You returned it and now all they want is more $$. Its screwed up IMHO. just saying..


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

Wow, i thought boater's talked on here; maybe about boating even.


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

It was a demo boat so he didn't have to pay full price, i assume. I would have been happy to see someone get their boat back, but it belongs to a non-living being(by which i mean some corporation).


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

alexela said:


> It was a demo boat so he didn't have to pay full price, i assume. I would have been happy to see someone get their boat back, but it belongs to a non-living being(by which i mean some corporation).


I would assume anything when it come to 4CRS. That boat was probably paid twice before it was lost..


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

Ahh... Could be. I saw it, salvaged it, and gave it back. They have fleets. Is it wrong to have considered keeping it?


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

alexela said:


> Ahh... Could be. I saw it, salvaged it, and gave it back. They have fleets. Is it wrong to have considered keeping it?


 Probably. I would have thought about keeping it too. but I would have returned it. I just don't want the river gods pissed at me..


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

True.. I like to keep the spirits happy. But what if found some convicted escaped mass murderer's kayak was what i had found? Would the river gods hope for me to keep it?


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

alexela said:


> True.. I like to keep the spirits happy. But what if found some convicted escaped mass murderer's kayak was what i had found? Would the river gods hope for me to keep it?


As long as the killing didn't happen in the kayak. I'd keep it. WTF, I'd keep it even if it still had blood on it...


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

Well shit. I could have kept it, then I would be a mass murderer with a kayak. My murders are less massive then 4crs though...


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

DurangoSteve said:


> Uh, Alexela, you say you don't expect anything for your good deed, YET you clearly expect something. At this point, I'd say your douchebaggery has negated the good river karma you acquired by recovering and returning the kayak.


x2

.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like Durango Steve and his gay twin Colorado Steve are all but hurt because alexela throws an "IDEA" out there.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

I had to bust soo much ass to get into an eddy last week,on the Poudre,in order to save a paddle.....

I want reparations.


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

Indeed. If am enough of a douche bag, maybe it will be like i never gave the kayak back! O wait, that point has apparently passed. Maybe, if i continue being a douche bag, it will be like i have stolen dozens of kayaks!!! I am really flexing my douche bag muscles right now. Maybe there are a bunch of new kayaks in the other room! Holy SHIT!!! THERE ARE!!!!! 
no. no..


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

BarryDingle said:


> I had to bust soo much ass to get into an eddy last week,on the Poudre,in order to save a paddle.....
> 
> I want reparations.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

alexela said:


> It was a demo boat so he didn't have to pay full price, i assume. I would have been happy to see someone get their boat back, but it belongs to a non-living being(by which i mean some corporation).


Wouldn't the boat be owned by the guy who paid for it? I would guess he'd be pretty stoked to get it back. (or have you filled your quota of good deeds for the week???) Even if he could just sell it for a few bucks it would recoup some of what he lost. Or... it may be the bridge he needs to get into boating for real. He could slap some bitch on the crack & paddle it!


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

DurangoSteve said:


> A coupla years ago I delivered a kayak from Durango to Colorado Springs. I expected nothing. I got nothing... other than the satisfaction that I did something nice for another riverperson (and total stranger). Isn't that enough?



Just there and back back huh? Didn't do a single thing in Colorado Springs? Besides getting satisfaction from a stranger of course, which is enough. 
No boating for yourself along the way? No enjoyment of life on the way there? Just chugging your way there without a thought, helping a random boater who lives far away, and then mindlessly returning home without a stop?


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

So now... because you didn't receive the pity that you were SO hoping for... you lash out at another that did the right thing *somehow* without creating a thread about it & asking for validation from everyone else?

You're more impressive than previously thought.


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

Waterwindpowderrock said:


> Wouldn't the boat be owned by the guy who paid for it? I would guess he'd be pretty stoked to get it back. (or have you filled your quota of good deeds for the week???) Even if he could just sell it for a few bucks it would recoup some of what he lost. Or... it may be the bridge he needs to get into boating for real. He could slap some bitch on the crack & paddle it!


Maybe the company did call him and give it him. I hope so. Drew, Do you know if you guys gave it back to him or refunded his money and just charged him repairs or something?


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

Waterwindpowderrock said:


> So now... because you didn't receive the pity that you were SO hoping for... you lash out at another that did the right thing *somehow* without creating a thread about it & asking for validation from everyone else?
> 
> You're more impressive than previously thought.



Please pity me boo hoo. You could not imagine how impressive i am. I am one sick crazy bastard. I am the kindest monster you will ever meet.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

alexela said:


> Maybe the company did call him and give it him. I hope so. Drew, Do you know if you guys gave it back to him or refunded his money and just charged him repairs or something?


Thats funny. They may have called him back and said "we found your boat." but no way did 4CRS offer to refund this guy in any way what so ever. I wouldn't be suprized if they are charging him for storage until he picks it up.. at 50% off. Thats is.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

There's no reason they WOULD refund him anything. He lost the boat, he bought it.
Now it got found, so he can have the one that got found. I'd sure hope they'd call him & tell him at least.


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

He got it back supposedly, same day i gave it to them. If i ever am in the same situation again i'll toss it back in and let it float to town.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

idahofloater said:


> Looks like Durango Steve and his gay twin Colorado Steve are all but hurt because alexela throws an "IDEA" out there.


What awesome "insight" you have. Really. Alexela sniveled openly about his sense of entitlement, and a few people called him on it.




alexela said:


> Just there and back back huh? Didn't do a single thing in Colorado Springs? Besides getting satisfaction from a stranger of course, which is enough.
> No boating for yourself along the way? No enjoyment of life on the way there? Just chugging your way there without a thought, helping a random boater who lives far away, and then mindlessly returning home without a stop?


Nope, I was passing thru the Springs on my way to points east and offered some free space in my truck. I did a nice thing for a fellow boater and didn't expect a thing in return. 

You just keep mindlessly digging yourself deeper and deeper into the depths of douchebaggery. Amazing. You're new to town and you've said some pretty unpleasant stuff about a great local store that's owned by some very cool folks. That's pretty sad. I hope you can stop pouting soon.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

So... because you didn't get the validation that you expected here... you'd just be a dick next time huh?

You're a confusing individual.

You did the right thing, nobody disagreed with that, they simply hassled you for how you went about trying to convince everyone that you deserved something else somehow.

Either way... it's not us that you've got to deal with... it's karma. If you've got your stocks full... then go for it, let that bad boy float down the river!

Either way... cool that the guy got the boat back, maybe he'll get into it & will someday post a thread about rescuing someone ELSE'S kayak... and tell us what he deserves for doing it


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

alexela

welcome to the tribe your new buzzard name will be 

rerritstihshitstirrer

That's buzz speak for likes to put face into cow pie.


I still think this is a troll.....


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

Entitlement? None of us should dare speak of it, we who would fight and die to protect our comfort and entertainment.

I have lived here my entire life. I have passed by their store thousands of times. I never have gone in, nor do i ever plan to. I don't use any kind of whitewater services. I use a body of water(preferably a moving one), my packraft, and my flimsy bent paddle. I pout because i am accosted about wondering what any of you may have done. Not being me, because you have no idea, but being you. I see now that people get very upset when i suggest to provoke their thoughts. 

I gave it back, I wouldn't risk drowning in this extremely high water again, but i did do it and returned it. 

I am indeed a douche. But what does that make you people?

Not the whole community, just You?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

*O M F G*

It is summer, water is high, why in the Hell are ya'll replying to a troll? 

If there is no water in your area PLEASE clean the sand out of your Va-J J and drive to Northern CO to boat. 

Save this shit for the winter!


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

kerry edwards said:


> There's a very long history of marine salvage law (thousands of years?) which would probably give you rights to the boat.



Once you lose it in water, it belongs to the water. Who does what with it then is determined by proximity and choice.


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

Ture said:


> Is English a 2nd language for you? If so, that's cool. Maybe it would help if you tried simplifying for a while until you get the hang of it.


English is a second language for anyone. Language is not restricted to vocal sounds. But no, english is my first learned speech language.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Jensjustduckie said:


> It is summer, water is high, why in the Hell are ya'll replying to a troll?
> 
> If there is no water in your area PLEASE clean the sand out of your Va-J J and drive to Northern CO to boat.
> 
> Save this shit for the winter!



BAH! I'm at work (literally looking at the upper(upper upper) blue river flow past my window right now, what would you have me do... WORK???? That crap is so boring.

This, on the other hand, is fun! I got to learn what apparently happens to someone who lives in durango & eats too many mushrooms while I'm stuck staring at my luminescent rectangle for my 8 hour prison term.:grin::grin:


and I get to see stuff like this "Once you lose it in water, it belongs to the water. Who does what with it then is determined by proximity and choice" You can't make crap like this up!!!

Besides... if you don't feed a troll... they could die... and THEN how would you feel???


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

What a greedy idiot.


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

Can you say " I am oppressed. I oppress."? 
I got nothing, said i would "like" something, expect nothing.
Greed me greedy.


If i went to bars, i would be the big angry drunk guy next to you in a bar. 

Please, come and say these things to my face.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Alexela, YOU made a choice to inspect and rescue said boat. You did a good thing and returned it to 4CRS. They returned it to a customer that apparently demo'd it or used it in a class and lost it. That customer is now the proud owner of a beat boat. There are no rules about remuneration for returning "lost" gear. A beer or a 5 spot is all that can be EXPECTED and YOU get a warm fuzzy feeling inside for DOING THE RIGHT THING. You did not get gyped. You got what was comming to you... that warm fuzzy feeling. Now your on the buzz all butt hurt that you did not get more. STFU already. Take your packraft and go float the Animas town run with that warm fuzzy feeling and let that be your reward. Bottom line, your acting like an entitled tool.

I'd love to be 22 again and staging hot dgo girls on the front of my raft rather than being here on the buzz. 

I was wondering when more buzz drama would develop... and here it is.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

alexela said:


> Can you say " I am oppressed. I oppress."?
> I got nothing, said i would "like" something, expect nothing.
> Greed me greedy.
> 
> ...


Do you take medications regularly? Should you get back to a regimen of heavy drugs to get back on a level plane? You go from floating butterfly to the big angry mean guy who wants to beat someone up... you should really work on that. Even in Durango there has to be people that can help you with this, no?


----------



## angrylion (May 11, 2009)

Randaddy - What a greedy idiot.

Well said. Nothing else to say here.


----------



## Porker (Jun 9, 2011)

*Thanks Buddy!*

Hey Alexela!
Thank you for finding my Kayak! I did not think that thing was ever coming out. You see, I demo'ed the boat from 4CRS and took it to the Middle Box of Rockwood where I swam near the take out and the boat washed into the sieves. I had planned to go in and try to get it out but the river came up dramatically and I gave up on trying to rescue it. I went in to 4CRS and paid the boat off, 4CRS charged me their cost on the boat plus a little shipping (the Corporate Giants really took care of me on this one!). The boat you found no longer resembles the boat I demo'ed, I have to admit, its fuckin' trashed. It has a 6" crack in it. It's missing a substantial amount of critical outfitting to say the least.... 4CRS did get the boat back to me. If you really want a kayak with a hole in it I have a couple for you, if you want to continue tubing rivers though-- I totally understand as rolling can truly be hard in moving water and tupperware is for douche bags. Maybe you and I can get together and hit up a Duran Duran concert this summer, they are back, dropped a new album last month, it's the Bomb. Chunderboy and I once took a helicopter ride with Simon Lebon and the other guy in Vegas, skydived into the Grand and poached that shit. Simon's roll sucks though and Max had to give him CPR, I was gonna let him go 'cause I didn't want to catch anything when. Anyhoo, I think we would get along like pea's and carrots so we should totally hook up for some packrafting. Life is like a box of chocolates, you never knowwhat you're going to get, in this case you got a pile of shit. Thanks for all your hard work. Hope to syotr, Porker


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Apr 26, 2011)

wow. worst soap opera ever. i think i smell a troll trolling upon itself!!... BTW porker, you double agent troll you; if anyone actually did poach the grand via skydiving whilst in your boat with duran duran or even def leopard, he'd be the biggest badass ever.... lightbulbs, anyone?!?!.. falling groover from 12,000 feet=awesome


----------



## krashhadley (Mar 13, 2008)

Look kid, you're not going to win this one. if your aim is to convince other that you're entitled to some reward, good luck. But I wouldn't hold my breath. you did the right thing. then you made a fool of yourself. Sorry to hear about your dad. I lost my son a few years back so don't go using rough times as an excuse. your problems ain't the worst out there. I feel for you, and maybe that is where this is coming from, but you gotta buck and be a man, and just feel good about the fact that you did the right thing. I hope good river karma is on it's way for you.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Porker... Max would be proud, great post!!!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Whitewater has never been corporate unless you buy your shit from rei. Stfu its a wave sport diesel.. you can't read shit..hope you lose your Wal-Mart raft. You dbag


----------



## PARKER (Apr 21, 2004)

*Hope I didn't miss the party.*

I wish I had known this was going on sooner. Thankfully, a friend invited me and Porker filled in, in my absence. Porker was right, from the trolls point of view, about how things went down. I was I the market for a new boat, so was trying a few out before buying. What better way to try a boat for hard whitewater than on... hard whitewater. Though in hindsight, class V probably would have been hard enough. I got plastered against a wall and swam just above the very mandatory takeout in middle box. I knew I bought the boat before I pulled the skirt. Never even a thought to try to save the boat by myself or my partner. To even try was risking too much.

Alex? Thanks for finding and returning the boat. It was the right thing to do. I feel a bit of my river karma paid back. I've pulled lots of things from the river and got them home. I'll spare the details on that topic though. I glad now to know who I owe a case of beer. PM me so we can hookup for that. Sorry for the adversity life is dealing you. I Hope you come out stronger because of it. Don't let it get you down or it will keep you there. 

PARKER

I always hoped I would never be in the middle of a buzz drama such as this. 

More later maybe. Going to sleep now.


----------



## CORiverRat (May 17, 2005)

You 'paid it forward' and that alone should be enough reward!!!!


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

This has the potential to become a Buzz "classic." All we need now is for *Grif* to weigh in on this "reward" controversy.


----------



## catboatkeith (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow, what a read! Chances are Alex-ass would ask what he'd get in return for throwing you a throwbag if he found you swimming. A troll for sure! Anger management classes possibly needed too.


----------



## extremekevin (Jul 20, 2008)

Riparian said:


> This has the potential to become a Buzz "classic." All we need now is for *Grif* to weigh in on this "reward" controversy.


Would Grif give a turkey leg for a reward?


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

Porker said:


> Hey Alexela!
> Thank you for finding my Kayak! I did not think that thing was ever coming out. You see, I demo'ed the boat from 4CRS and took it to the Middle Box of Rockwood where I swam near the take out and the boat washed into the sieves. I had planned to go in and try to get it out but the river came up dramatically and I gave up on trying to rescue it. I went in to 4CRS and paid the boat off, 4CRS charged me their cost on the boat plus a little shipping (the Corporate Giants really took care of me on this one!). The boat you found no longer resembles the boat I demo'ed, I have to admit, its fuckin' trashed. It has a 6" crack in it. It's missing a substantial amount of critical outfitting to say the least.... 4CRS did get the boat back to me. If you really want a kayak with a hole in it I have a couple for you, if you want to continue tubing rivers though-- I totally understand as rolling can truly be hard in moving water and tupperware is for douche bags. Maybe you and I can get together and hit up a Duran Duran concert this summer, they are back, dropped a new album last month, it's the Bomb. Chunderboy and I once took a helicopter ride with Simon Lebon and the other guy in Vegas, skydived into the Grand and poached that shit. Simon's roll sucks though and Max had to give him CPR, I was gonna let him go 'cause I didn't want to catch anything when. Anyhoo, I think we would get along like pea's and carrots so we should totally hook up for some packrafting. Life is like a box of chocolates, you never knowwhat you're going to get, in this case you got a pile of shit. Thanks for all your hard work. Hope to syotr, Porker


You're welcome. Thank you for the thank you.
No one speaks to me in person like many of these beings have "spoken" to me here. So i "spoke" back in ways i would not have usually "spoken". 

But i will eat babies, so don't take any under bridges.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

Jensjustduckie said:


> If there is no water in your area PLEASE clean the sand out of your Va-J J and drive to Northern CO to boat.


This made me laugh. A lot. But it begs a question: Wouldn't a d-bag help solve the, uh, sand situation?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

greatest question ever asked on this forum bro...

i think the answer is a big no.. to me it seems like a disorder it kinda just keeps building in those crevaces until its full like a sluice... and its full..game over...Gaping... mud is never a good situtation... save the turkey legs for the kids in africa no joke...


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Ewww! D-bags are NOT reusable so it only cleans the Va-J J once, after that it's perma-sand...


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

Riparian said:


> This has the potential to become a Buzz "classic." All we need now is for *Grif* to weigh in on this "reward" controversy.


Reeward? Fer pullin' out some poor feller's boat? I got 3 words fer ya. Greedy bitch. Greedy!


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

But Grif....he blew his whistle first!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

And I betch ya it's not even a case of Schlitz but some sort of fancy beer


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

extremekevin said:


> Yup, must be related to yakgirl......


Maybe my memory is clouded but wasnt that "Bout lost my life yesterday" girl's name Alex? I seem to remember that from the Gunny blog she had. What say you Grif...?


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

Grif said:


> Reeward? Fer pullin' out some poor feller's boat? I got 3 words fer ya. Greedy bitch. Greedy!


Reeward? Didn't get none, didn't want one. Got a thanks and knowledge of appreciation. Reeward enough. Just hoped'n to put some idears in th air. Likin somethin dont always mean i expects it in return.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

alexela said:


> Reeward? Didn't get none, didn't want one. Got a thanks and knowledge of appreciation. Reeward enough. Just hoped'n to put some idears in th air. Likin somethin dont always mean i expects it in return.



Yeah, that's pretty much what we all thought you were saying all along...


Enjoy that case o schlitz... but don't be the angry guy in the bar!


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow, I would never even consider keeping someones boat if I unpinned it. Never imagined that someone could think this way.


----------



## PARKER (Apr 21, 2004)

Alex

Let me know if you want your beer in person or under a bridge. 

So you found it in the valley eh? Pretty surprised it made it through. The valley gets pretty dangerous during these levels? Sounds like I need to Check it out.

Parker

And some points to clarify:

4CRS is not the corporate monster. How did you grow up here and never go in there?! If you still feel that way after dealing w all this, than you should move in w Idaho boater and take his "vow of silence". Hopefully far enough removed from the man as not to let him provide internet access.

I am not sure how karma works, hopefully you get to keep yours even though your motives were questioned by the hoovering buzzards. It seems you help pay me back for some. Thanks again.


----------



## krashhadley (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, that was fun! See you all on the river


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

I pride myself on trying to live a life where I expect nothing, need nothing and seek joy in my time on the river, with family and the brief time we are on this Earth. This leaves me pretty happy because I've found that when you have this phylosophy, oneday you find yourself surrounded by some pretty cool people who think like you.
If I may give you some humble advice Alexia, feel free to take it or leave it, but focus on the fact that you did the right thing and returned the boat. Reflect inside and be secure and proud in that, AND that you need nothing else from anyone else but the feeling that your a good person for doing the right thing.
Waste no more of your precious time or energy on this situation and put it in your rearview mirror. Process it out and reflect, think about how you can be a better person and do a better job next time when confronted with similiar things in life. 
Your young, this will not be the last time you find yourself here.
Quick story: I was recently on the river, signed up for a campsite, had my kids with me and it was late in the day. I needed to get to camp, set up, cook, spend some daddy quality time with them and get them off to bed. After a long day, I discoverd someone had poached my camp site. They admitted it unapologetically as if to say, "so what are you going to do about it" I was pretty mad but kept my composure. As I walked aways up the bank thinking about it I go more and more furious and was going to go back to the couple and chew them out.........but about that time I looked up and realized I'm on a beautiful river, with my beautiful kids and my life is blessed! I walked back to my poached campsite where the couple was still boldly standing and said "Hey, I'm sorry for my poor attitude, I'm going to let the kids stretch their legs and we will get out of here, sorry for the intrusion"....once I said that I felt total peace and joy, I was free from this negitive situation. The couple was dumpfounded and even yelled to us as we paddled away, "Wait, come back you guys, we will break camp and you can have your campsite"...I smiled and waved. Turns out we found one of the best little places to camp out on the entire river, that we wouldn't have found had it not been for the situation. It was really cool.
POINT: You control the quality of your own life. Don't dwell on the negitive, but rather, how can I make this bad situation into a good situation for me and those around me. Life is too short to let little things bother you. You should focus and be proud of the mere fact your returned the boat, maybe not with the purest of intentions, but now you do. Your glad the guy got his boat back right? GOOD JOB....
Peace,
****


----------



## shonuffkayak (Feb 2, 2011)

SummitSurfer said:


> I pride myself on trying to live a life where I expect nothing, need nothing and seek joy in my time on the river, with family and the brief time we are on this Earth. This leaves me pretty happy because I've found that when you have this phylosophy, oneday you find yourself surrounded by some pretty cool people who think like you.
> If I may give you some humble advice Alexia, feel free to take it or leave it, but focus on the fact that you did the right thing and returned the boat. Reflect inside and be secure and proud in that, AND that you need nothing else from anyone else but the feeling that your a good person for doing the right thing.
> Waste no more of your precious time or energy on this situation and put it in your rearview mirror. Process it out and reflect, think about how you can be a better person and do a better job next time when confronted with similiar things in life.
> Your young, this will not be the last time you find yourself here.
> ...


Great story man I bet your kids are gonna make great adults!


----------



## Porker (Jun 9, 2011)

*Hey Alexela*

Be on the lookout for two more boats. . . maybe you'll get some beer. PBR work for yah?


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the posts people! My green skin weeps with joy. Pbr is the best beer for me. I'll keep an eye out for those two boats, but won't be running this strech 'til i return in a few weeks (going on a cross state bridge tour). Thanks for all opinions and advice. I prefer my beer under a bridge, with baby salt.


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

Porker said:


> Hey Alexela!
> Thank you for finding my Kayak! I did not think that thing was ever coming out. You see, I demo'ed the boat from 4CRS and took it to the Middle Box of Rockwood where I swam near the take out and the boat washed into the sieves. I had planned to go in and try to get it out but the river came up dramatically and I gave up on trying to rescue it. I went in to 4CRS and paid the boat off, 4CRS charged me their cost on the boat plus a little shipping (the Corporate Giants really took care of me on this one!). The boat you found no longer resembles the boat I demo'ed, I have to admit, its fuckin' trashed. It has a 6" crack in it. It's missing a substantial amount of critical outfitting to say the least.... 4CRS did get the boat back to me. If you really want a kayak with a hole in it I have a couple for you, if you want to continue tubing rivers though-- I totally understand as rolling can truly be hard in moving water and tupperware is for douche bags. Maybe you and I can get together and hit up a Duran Duran concert this summer, they are back, dropped a new album last month, it's the Bomb. Chunderboy and I once took a helicopter ride with Simon Lebon and the other guy in Vegas, skydived into the Grand and poached that shit. Simon's roll sucks though and Max had to give him CPR, I was gonna let him go 'cause I didn't want to catch anything when. Anyhoo, I think we would get along like pea's and carrots so we should totally hook up for some packrafting. Life is like a box of chocolates, you never knowwhat you're going to get, in this case you got a pile of shit. Thanks for all your hard work. Hope to syotr, Porker


Thanks for the Thanks. I am glad you got the boat. I would have preferred returning it to you personally, but through 4crs was the fastest way. I didn't get a pile of shit, not from this forum people's non-sense (not compared to the real shit i have going on), just lots of digital -----. Last i saw, peas and carrots are at war! Just kidding, Some Duran may be cool. 
Again, if i see them or any more boats, i will retrieve them if at all possible. I lie like us all, but anyone whose boat i find will get it back. The main reason i posted this thread was to find local boater's who want to run more than the town run and upper. I incite much, entertain much, and want exposure because i have few friends who have boats. I would enjoy maybe running some of the river in one of your torn boats, but a kayak is way way too heavy for what i like to do.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, I would love to boat with you, but I guess my kayak is way too heavy. Sweet endings all around eh. Lovley story. You are still a sopping wet kunt rag that was used to wipe bigfoots cum off of a syphilus infected water buffalo.


----------



## alexela (May 19, 2011)

I guess if your kayak is too heavy for you. 
I didn't realize your mother ever wiped.


----------



## G-Money (Mar 29, 2007)

After reading this thread I feel like I should get something off my chest. I once found a bag with $1,100 in it on the bottom of the river. I kept it.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

G-Money said:


> After reading this thread I feel like I should get something off my chest. I once found a bag with $1,100 in it on the bottom of the river. I kept it.


Was it heavy? Was it REALLY sketchy taking it out of the river? Did you feel like someone owed you something for the hassle you had to deal with getting it out? Tell us all about it!:mrgreen:


----------



## G-Money (Mar 29, 2007)

Actually I thought I was pulling trash out of the river. The bag had been there a couple of days and I was tired of floating over it. It was a very dangerous extraction. I had to swim without floatation to the bottom of an eddy in the middle of a class 2 section. I would of happily returned it to the owners but it was $1,100 cash and there wasn't any contact information. Besides, I wanted to be the coolest kid in the bar. I felt like the money was my reward for picking up after others.


----------



## Hans (Aug 21, 2008)

*Really?!*

damn i wondered why this post kept getting bumped & growing in length, and now i've just wasted about an hr finding out. :-\

Alexela obviously didn't take notes on my "When to Swim" thread & how to extricate oneself from a shitstorm. :-D

so this is what is was all about?????



alexela said:


> *The main reason i posted this thread was to find local boater's who want to run more than the town run and upper.* I incite much, entertain much, and want exposure because i have few friends who have boats. I would enjoy maybe running some of the river in one of your torn boats, but a kayak is way way too heavy for what i like to do.


get yer ass to the river, that's where the paddlers are!

Life is much better on the water, within a week i was paddling with about everyone that was either mentioned in that thread or inciting the online riot, and life was good again!

I just pulled someone's boat out the other day. I expected to witness a booty beer, i got a "thank you." i've been wronged! ;-)

btw Riparian, i just about shot snot onto my luminescent rectangle from your response! :mrgreen:


----------

